# Minute papillon



## Marlluna

*Minute papillon
*Hola a todos. ¿Alguien me podría indicar cómo se diría esta expresión en español?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

espérate
despacito
menos prisas
...

pero no tienen la gracia de la expresión francesa


----------



## Marlluna

Hola Paquita. ¿Qué hay de nuevo? Al pie del cañón, ¿verdad?
Tienes razón que eso de "minute papillon" queda requetebonito. A ver si se nos ocurre algo, no tiremos la toalla...
Por cierto, ¿tiene algo que ver con "un ange passe"?


----------



## Paquita

"Un ange passe" lo dices cuando de repente cesan todas las conversaciones sin que ocurra nada que lo justifique. Simple casualidad ; y si miras el reloj entonces compruebas que pasa muchas veces cuando son las ... y veinte o menos veinte...

"Minute papillon", lo dices cuando alguien quiere que hagas algo, por ejemplo, y tienes algo que objetar, o porque le da demasiada prisa o porque te parece que no te toca a ti hacerlo.

Aquí te dan lo de "demasiada prisa" y aquí otra y aquí con ambos sentidos

¿cómo te lo pasaste en la estación?


----------



## Marlluna

Vale, Paquita. Me queda clarísimo. Ahora estoy pensando si podría traducirse por "para el carro"; pero, aunque así fuera, no quedaría ni la mitad de bonito que en francés.
No entiendo lo de la "estación" (?)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

"Une minute, papillon", así es la expresión completa. 

No tiene ninguna relación con "un ange passe (se produce un súbito silencio en medio una conversación).

La mariposa no se queda mucho tiempo parada, apenas si roza las flores, de allí la expresión para decirle a alguien (la mariposa) que no vaya tan deprisa.

¡Quieto, parado! ¡Un minutito! ¡No tan deprisa!

No encuentro nada en español que sea como la expresión francesa.

Alguno no tuvo reparo en traducirlo tal cual: "¡un minuto, mariposa!" (_La niña que amaba las cerillas_, Gaétan Soucy, Akal Literaria, 2001, pág. 43). Nunca he visto un libro peor traducido, todos los modismos están traducidos literalmente. Una pena.

Me pregunto si no se podría adaptar usando los nombres de los pilotos Fangio o Fittipaldi. Para vosotros son sinónimos de velocidad... 

Sólo es una idea.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

En mis pagos esa frase tiene una equivalencia exacta: *¡tenga mano, tallador!*

Y sería muy importante para mí saber si se entiende del otro lado del charco.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marlluna said:


> Ahora estoy pensando si podría traducirse por "para el carro"; pero, aunque así fuera, no quedaría ni la mitad de bonito que en francés.


 
*Para el carro* tiene algo menos de poesía que *minute papillon*, pero es lo mejor que podemos ofrecer. 




Gévy said:


> ¡Quieto, parado!


 
Poco lírica, pero eficaz.




> Me pregunto si no se podría adaptar usando los nombres de los pilotos Fangio o Fittipaldi.


 
Vas a tener que ponerte al día, *Gévy*, eso ya es muy antiguo. 
Por cierto, ¿tienes algo contra Alonso?




totor said:


> En mis pagos esa frase tiene una equivalencia exacta: *¡tenga mano, tallador!*
> 
> Y sería muy importante para mí saber si se entiende del otro lado del charco.


 
Yo al menos, *Totor*, no la hubiese entendido.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo al menos, *Totor*, no la hubiese entendido.



Era lo que me temía, y lo lamento por mi diccionario  .

Evidentemente, el problema está en *¡tenga mano!*, no en *tallador*, que supongo es una palabra que todo el mundo conoce.

Voy a poner un post en sólo español, a ver qué dicen.


----------



## Marlluna

Pues muchas gracias a todos. Lo de "quieto parao" lo decimos, es verdad. Mejor nos olvidamos de la poesía...
totor, yo tampoco lo habría entendido, pero si sacas algo en claro nos lo cuentas, ¿vale?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hay que avisar que, en el lenguaje oral, decir *quieto parao* conlleva todo un protocolo:

- antes, hay que decir: tsss...
- luego, al mismo tiempo que se dice el quieto parao, se le muestra la palma de la mano al interlocutor, como deteniendo su avance retórico...


----------



## Marlluna

Es justo como dice Víctor. Perfecto, chico, perfecto.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marlluna said:


> Es justo como dice Víctor. Perfecto, chico, perfecto.


 
Gracias, chica, gracias .


----------



## totor

Marlluna said:


> totor, yo tampoco lo habría entendido, pero si sacas algo en claro nos lo cuentas, ¿vale?



Claro que sí, Marlluna.

Puse un post en sólo español, pero nadie contestó, todavía.

Sin embargo, ese *quieto, parado* (o *parao*) me gusta mucho, y mi dico se va a poner contento (aunque no pueda agregarle la foto de Víctor diciendo tsssss y haciendo el gesto correspondiente  ).


----------



## chics

¡Hola! Sólo recordar que "ha pasado un ángel" también se usa en castellano, aunque no hace falta que sean y veinte o menos veinte, y que tenemos otra expresión muy usada con "mariposa", aunque no tenga nada que ver: _a otra cosa, mariposa_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otras que se oyen por aquí:
- ¡quieta fiera!
- ¡ Aguanta el animal del morro!

Menos poético que la mariposa pero con "animalitos" 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bertasans

Hola, buenas noches.

Siguiendo con la vena zoológica, por aquí también se dice "Para la jaca!" cuando alguien se embala como con el carro...
Voy a seguir buscando alguna expresión tan sutil como la de la mariposa....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Sin embargo, ese *quieto, parado* (o *parao*) me gusta mucho, y mi dico se va a poner contento (aunque no pueda agregarle la foto de Víctor diciendo tsssss y haciendo el gesto correspondiente  ).



Perdona por el retraso, Totor, por más que me he buscado en la red escenificando el gesto, no lo he conseguido. Para tu diccionario espero que no te importe estas: aquí la foto de una prima mía y aquí la de otra .




Cintia&Martine said:


> - ¡quieta fiera!
> - ¡ Aguanta el animal del morro!
> Menos poético que la mariposa pero con "animalitos"





bertasans said:


> "Para la jaca!" cuando alguien se embala como con el carro...



En ese caso, por *minute papillon*, propongo: *¡Sóooooo!*



*: 
.
.
.

*


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Perdona por el retraso, Totor, por más que me he buscado en la red escenificando el gesto, no lo he conseguido. Para tu diccionario espero que no te importe estas: aquí la foto de una prima mía y aquí la de otra.



Genial, Víctor, y ya mismo las incorporo  , sobre todo que, después de tantas idas y vueltas, al final va a terminar siendo un e-book.


----------



## fmendi

Aunque sea un poco informal, propongo "¡tranqui, tronco!" como traducción de "une minute, papillon!"


----------

